# favorite power tool



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

whats everyone's favorite power tool? mine is tied between milwaukee portable band saw and the classic hole hawg


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

wow thats a tough one, to pick just ONE.
I was using my milwaukee 28 volt circular saw last weekend and was really liking it. I also used my milwaukee 28 volt saw zall, really liked that one too. I used my 28 volt milwaukee drill today,gosh I really like that too. Then again the milwaukee corded saw zall,right angle drill,and hole shooter drill are quite nice also.
Gee seems to be pattern here ..............but at the exact moment I'm really kind of fond of my Logitech cordless,optical mouse


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess it would have to be the cordless drill. I use that one pretty hard basically every day. Next in line would be the D-handle right angle drill. Can't say as I care for the hole-hawg quite so much.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

I think mine has to be the drill, a can hacksaw strut if I had too...but I am not getting through steel any other way in the middle of a field. We have Dewalts at work, and I have a Rigid at home.

Second the recip saw. Who doesn't like the things?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine is cordless drill, and number 2 is the cordless sawzall(both Milwaukee NICAD), I have 5 packs that I keep charged at all times for the 2 and they never let me down, the sawzall took 12'falls off ladders and still keeps running. 

And I think third is my 2 corded d-handle right angle drills, and like MDshunk said, I don't care for the hole-hawg either, too many "almost broken wrists".


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My 18 volt bosch hammer drill with all metal chuck.

That's my favorite, but only because, who doesn't like big ass tools?

However, what I can't live without is their 10.8 v 3/8'' baby drill.

This thing can most anything besides of course, the concrete. A must have for anyone, in my opinion.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Cordless drill of some sort. And I agree the hole hawg kicks my arse!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

cordless hammer drill.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The best tool to come out lately is the Dewalt 18volt small impact.
I can find a way to use it every day.
We do not have stick built houses around here so we never really have much use for a hole hawg. Maybe a stud punch!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sawzall, (used just once).:tt2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Sawzall, (used just once).:tt2:


I was thinking the exact samething.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

My favorite power tool would have to be the battery drill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I guess it would have to be the cordless drill. I use that one pretty hard basically every day. Next in line would be the D-handle right angle drill. Can't say as I care for the hole-hawg quite so much.


 
Could you post a pic of a D handled R A drill?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't remember how I made out before my Bosch Impactor.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

It’s very hard for me to pick a single favorite tool, but every time I have to drive ground rods, I just can’t help thinking how the person who invented the rotary hammer and the ground rod driver attachment should be sainted. :thumbup:


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Could you post a pic of a D handled R A drill?


 D-Handle...









Magnum Right Angle...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with DVR here in that impact drivers have become my most used power tool, independently of the brand, as long as it has balls it's a great tool to use.

As for the D handled drill, the regular RAD even though D handled is just a standard RAD to us, where as in our shop if you ask for a D handled drill from the crib you get one of those 1/2" or 3/4" chucked monsters with the big pipe side handle that are usually used for mixing cements or blowing hole saws through pipe with a drill press attachment.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I love my Milwaukee 12vt drill/driver. I also love my Mikita angle drill. And my Bosch Bulldog. I am also a big fan of Lennox drill bits.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Makita makes drills specifically for electricians and they are awsome. The bright LED light is awsome for drop ceilings. It's light, powerfull, fast and comes with a holster. You'd be suprised how much you enjoy carrying a drill all the time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I just realized I never mentioned my RotoZip!! I would be lost without it. Realy one of the worlds great inventions!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

iaov said:


> I just realized I never mentioned my RotoZip!! I would be lost without it. Realy one of the worlds great inventions!:thumbup:


They are just fine..... until you put one in the hands of a drywaller..... :no:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got it last fall, after our Milwaukee hammerdrill bit the dust after 8 years. This one puts the ground rods in the ground in 5 seconds or less. Can't wait until we get a job out at the lake to really see how well it works, it's all limestone out there. 

It was a tough choice between the demo hammer and this though:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

electro916 said:


> the sawzall took 12'falls off ladders and still keeps running.


Can you imagine slowing that things decent with your body. 

The couple times thats happened to me I about dropped to the floor and thanked the gods of gravity it didn't hit me or a customer. Same feeling I got one day after returning home, get out and notice that my ladder is just laying there unsecured on the rack.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll have to say my favorite is my DeWalt impact driver. I use that thing all the time! It is so much easier to use than a drill for driving screws, etc. Don't have to put as much pressure on it to drive screws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Makita makes drills specifically for electricians and they are awsome. The bright LED light is awsome for drop ceilings. It's light, powerfull, fast and comes with a holster. You'd be suprised how much you enjoy carrying a drill all the time.
> 
> View attachment 1140


 
What makes it just for electricians? Doesn't look much different from the Bosch.


----------

